# 8 week old infant killed by 6 week old puppy



## Kristen Cabe

As usual, where were the stupid parents, and how on earth could a 6 week old lab _kill anything_ :evil:

http://news-starextra.com/blog/?p=364


----------



## Julie Blanding

God, that is horrible.


----------



## Ian Forbes

Time for some BSL against Labs, I reckon!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I bet the fact the lab was black had something to do with it. It was probably part pit. :roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Lindsay Janes

Digusting, I hope parents are charging with nelgect and murder!


----------



## Anne Vaini

Any chance the infant died before the injuries? 

Babies are not generally quiet. Plus at that age, it would be worrisome if the infant slept more than 6 hours - 3 hours would be more normal. And it would take a considerable amount of time for a 6 week pup to do any real damage (perhaps it's a typo and really the pup was 6 months old?) 

I have a hard time picturing this without something fishy going on (drinking, drugs, party, etc).


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I read on another story that both parents were 17, if that tells you much... :roll:


----------



## Jamielee Nelson

Anne Vaini said:


> Any chance the infant died before the injuries?
> 
> Babies are not generally quiet. Plus at that age, it would be worrisome if the infant slept more than 6 hours - 3 hours would be more normal. And it would take a considerable amount of time for a 6 week pup to do any real damage (perhaps it's a typo and really the pup was 6 months old?)
> 
> I have a hard time picturing this without something fishy going on (drinking, drugs, party, etc).


 
"Police said the child was unattended in a baby swing for an undetermined amount of time....They were questioning the child’s grandmother, who was also in the home."

So the baby was left outside who knows how long with two dogs unsupervised... and there were three people home including the grandmother... so why was no one watching the child? And they don't know how long the baby was left alone... umm sounds like that may have been a normal thing to leave the baby in his swing and go about their day and check on him a few hours later? Gezzzz ppl ](*,)


----------



## todd pavlus

17 year old parents!! The list could go on forever as to what was going on in that house. I remember being 17, barely, and I'm not that old. I would love to know more details, Who leaves an infant alone long enough for a 6 wk old puppy to kill it. I call BS. Something else had to be going on. Either way it is a tragedy, and people will never learn about children and dogs


----------



## Beth Moates

The PO-lice in me says there is more to this story.:-k


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

This story is bullshit, there isn't a 6 week or 6 month old pup that could or would kill a baby.

I'm glad I live in a country(province) where all we see is the occasional farmer losing it or gang members killing each other.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

My comments on this subject would probably get me booted off this forum. All I can say is... ain't nobodies fault but the attending adults that obviously were not "attending" the poor child! Blame a puppy for your lack of attention? Come on, get a grip! Some people just need to own up! I'd bet my car the dog injuries aren't even what killed the baby.


----------



## Ashley Pugh

From what I hear, the puppy has been euthanized already by advice from the police and they've seized the pug as well due to it's possible involvement. Yet, the parents are still off scott free as we speak.

They make it sound like the pug and lab were in cahoots and had this elaborate murder plan against the infant. You've got to be kidding me. They're f*cking dogs!


----------



## Kris Dow

I am really having a very hard time figuring out how a puppy could kill a baby without some serious adult neglect being involved. Why on earth are the dogs being punished here?


----------



## Tammy McDowell

This was posted on another board I am on (Lab Board no doubt) and I said basically the same as everyone here.

I am certain that baby probably met an unfortunate death due to other circumstances. If you are in the same house as a baby (or any child for that matter) and they are bitten by a dog, the baby is going to SCREAM and you as the parent/caretaker are going to hear something. Definitely something fishy going on.

Ignorant news people make me sick posting stories like this and making a 6 week old pup out to be a killer.:roll: :-(


----------



## ann schnerre

i dare not comment now for fear my alligator mouth will overload my canary a$$...but i WILL call BS!!!!!BS!!!!BS!!!!!


----------



## Tammy McDowell

I had an after thought...

My daughter is 11 years old so I will admit to being a bit out of the loop on baby-things but I'm pretty certain that a baby-swing is a baby-swing is a baby-swing. All that I have ever seen are roughly the same size and same height off the ground-right??

So that being said how in the hell is a SIX week old puppy going to manage to climb up into the swing to even bite this baby. Not to mention that IF it did manage to somehow climb up, as soon as the swing starts to sway back and forth, it is going to either fall off or jump off...not keep going at the baby. I doubt that the pug mentioned would even stay in at the baby once the swing started to move. [-(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This story is bullshit, there isn't a 6 week or 6 month old pup that could or would kill a baby.
> 
> I'm glad I live in a country(province) where all we see is the occasional farmer losing it or gang members killing each other.


I actually can believe it. We don't have the whole story yet, but there is precedent. Back in 2001, a 6 week old infant was killed by a Pomeranian cross. I believe the dog was about 10 lbs, which is would be pretty similar in size to a 6ish week old lab puppy. A puppy would have even less control of its needle sharp teeth. Which is pretty much why you would never ever leave them alone together.

http://archives.cnn.com/2000/US/10/09/pomeranian.kills.ap/


----------



## Kristen Cabe

There is an update, but at the moment my computer is being stupid and I can't post the link. They determined that the baby did, in fact, die of the dog bites, and the lab puppy was euthanized that day or the next. There were pictures of an officer carrying the puppy out of the home and no way was it 6 months old. It looked pretty big for a 6 week old, but there's no way it was more than 10 weeks old, based on its size.

There is also a video, which shows the grandmother standing there smoking a cigarette & she looks like typical white trash to me. 

There probably WILL be people screaming for BSL against Labs now. :roll:


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Here's an update. Sounds like this is a stellar example of good parenting (NOT). The grandfather put the baby in the swing at around 8:30am, while the mother and grandmother slept on the other end of the house. Then, at 10:30am, I guess when they finally got their lazy butts out of bed, the mother found the baby dead in the swing. How many warnings are on baby swings saying 'do not leave child unattended'?! 

From http://newsok.com



> TULSA — Authorities have identified a 2-month-old boy who died after being mauled by a Labrador puppy as Zane Alen Earles.
> 
> Leland Ashley, Tulsa police spokesman said the infant was found by his mother dead in an infant swing around 10:30 a.m. Monday.
> 
> The child's body was taken to the Medical Examiner's office where the cause of death is pending, said Randy Saffell, a spokesman with the state Medical Examiner's office.
> 
> Saffell said it may take up to 12 weeks to receive all the test results.
> 
> Detective Scott Murphy declined to give details of the child’s injuries citing the sensitive nature of the child’s death.
> 
> The child's father and grandfather left the home, 2904 E 102nd St., at 8 and 8:30 a.m., Ashley said. Before the grandfather left, he put the infant in a swing in a dining room at the east end of the south Tulsa home. The infant's mother and grandmother were asleep in their bedrooms at the west end of the residence.
> 
> Authorities think Earles was bitten numerous times by the black Labrador puppy.


And from http://www.tulsaworld.com



> *Police identify baby killed by pet dog*
> 
> by: NICOLE MARSHALL World Staff Writer
> 7/30/2008 12:00 AM
> 
> Detectives are continuing to investigate what led to his death.
> 
> 
> Police on Tuesday identified the infant who was killed by a pet puppy, and detectives continue to investigate what led to the baby's death.
> 
> Two-month-old Zane Earles reportedly was killed by a black Labrador puppy at his home in the 2900 block of East 102nd Street, Officer Leland Ashley said.
> 
> The cause and manner of Zane's death remain pending, and it could be several weeks before all of the tests are conducted and a report is completed, state Medical Examiner's Office spokesman Randy Saffell said.
> 
> The mauling was discovered shortly after 10 a.m. Monday.
> 
> Police have declined to release details about Zane's injuries. They were significant enough that he was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> Initial reports indicate that the baby's mother, who is 17, and grandmother were sleeping in their bedrooms on the west side of the house and that the baby was in a baby swing in a dining room on the east side of the house, according to police.
> 
> Both the Lab puppy and another dog, a pug, were taken to the Tulsa Animal Shelter, where the Lab was euthanized at the request of Tulsa police. The pug was not euthanized, and officials have received several inquiries about its possible adoption, according to police.
> 
> The father of the baby told police that he left the home at 8 a.m., and the grandfather said he left at 8:30 a.m. They told investigators that the baby was fine when they left, Ashley said.
> 
> The preliminary reports do not specify where the dogs were in the house before the men left or whether they had been restrained.
> 
> "Right now the Child Crisis Unit is still conducting the investigation and still compiling reports," Ashley said Tuesday.
> 
> Family members have declined interviews and have not returned phone calls. Police have not identified them by name.
> 
> Zane was born May 28, police said. Newspaper birth listings show that a boy was born to Linzy Earles on that date at the Peggy V. Helmerich Women's Health Center at Hillcrest Medical Center. The hospital's Web site lists Zane's parents as Linzy E. and Tyler. The Web site did not include their last names.
> 
> A death notice lists the parents as Linzy Earles and Tyler Ogden.
> 
> Public records indicate that the home is owned by Stanley D. and Holly J. Earles, and court records list Linzy Earles as their daughter.
> 
> Police have been called to the home three times since May 2007, Ashley said police dispatch records show. In May and June of last year, police were dispatched there to investigate reports about a runaway.
> 
> In May of this year, they were called there to investigate an attempted first-degree burglary, but no arrests were made, Ashley said.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

I call BS.

I'm not buying that a puppy killed an infant, and no one noticed.




> Police said it happened while the parents left the child in a baby swing unattended inside their Tulsa home.





> The child’s *17-year-old mother* was visibly distraught.





> They were unsure how long the baby had been dead when an ambulance was called Monday morning.





> Police said the child was unattended in a baby swing for an undetermined amount of time.


An autopsy isn't complete, so we have no way of knowing what _actually _killed the baby.
I will say that the parents deserve to be charged with child neglect and endangerment, at a minimum.

There have been numerous cases where people have been unconscious, and their loving dogs paniced and while attempting to wake them up, caused considerable bodily harm.
A French women, who was the first person to receive a full face transplant, was disfigured by her dog after taking to many sleeping pills. In the dogs frantic attempt to wake her, he scratched and bit at her face until he had completely disfigured the woman.

This child could have died of SIDS or any other cause, and the puppy, intuitive little creatures that they are, was trying to wake it.

Either way, this was easily preventable, and ultimately the result of parental neglect.
These two individuals should be friggin' sterilized, so they can't bring anymore children into the world to leave laying alone in a baby swing.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Unfortunately I do believe this is possible. At least the puppy killing the baby. What I find incomprehensible is that the parent/grandparent slept through the whole thing. 

A baby swing, especially if it was the motorized type, is going to be a magnet for a puppy with any sort of prey drive. Something that swings back and forth about 24 inches off the floor, with wiggly parts, is going to attract all but the most non-driven of pups. Puppy teeth being what they are, it's very possible the pup repeatedly bit/tugged on the baby causing injuries until it bled to death. Even thinking about how that baby may have died makes me sick.

What I can't believe is that neither the mom or grandma ever heard a thing. The baby would have been SCREAMING. I suspect they did hear it at some point, but just didn't bother to get up. Kind of the "let her cry, she'll shut up and go back to sleep soon" attitude. IMO ALL the adults in this case should be charged with neglect, abuse, and possibly even murder. What sort of IDIOT leaves an infant in a swing and goes off to work, without another adult awake to supervise? Or at least in the same room so if anything happens they will hear and wake up. And what sort of parent can listen to a baby scream and not tell the difference between "I'm fussy/wet/hungry" and "I'm HURT". Not to mention "fussy/wet/hungry" all warrant getting up also, especially with an infant that age.

This just makes me sick. They had better bring charges against these people.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Alyssa Myracle said:


> I call BS.
> 
> I'm not buying that a puppy killed an infant, *and no one noticed.*


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I'm totally with you on this one Kadi. Anyone know of any updates, autopsy report yet? I'm still waiting for them to fry these people but it didn't sound as if the local police gave 2 shits. Maybe they feel sorry for the family and feel they are getting their punishment by losing the child? Maybe I'm a bitch but I feel allot for that family and not a ounce of it is sympathy.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm still waiting for them to fry these people but it didn't sound as if the local police gave 2 shits.


That's not a very fair assesment, IMO.
Reading the original article, the LEOs and EMTs were pretty traumatized by the whole ordeal, and were undergoing debriefings.

I agree that something needs to happen in the way of serious criminal charges against the parents, but to make a blanket statement that the police don't care, seems somewhat off-base.

Just because they didn't arrest the parents there on the scene, doesn't mean charges may not be in the works. 

Not knowing how the child died, and not having a completed investigation, it would have been hard, from my perspective, to determine whether or not there was enough to warrant an arrest.
Doesn't mean that isn't coming down the road, though.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I rememebr watching and interview with the head Po Po himself. Out of his own mouth he said he felt it was not their fault. I dunno, but unless someone kidnaps the child and the parents are locked up in a closet helpless not just too lazy to get off their asses because they partied too hard the night before, it is there their damn fault. The friggin swing says on it "Never leave children unattended". Any real parent wouldn't have their child accross the house but right next to them or a baby monitor in the very least. Any half ass dog owner/parent knows you don't leave children and pets together and certainly not when your asleep. Who leaves a 6 week old puppy with free range in the house to shit at it's leisure anyway?

This wasn't a 7 year old child that woke up and walked out on it's own, some idiot placed him in harms way and then a couple more idiots failed to check on him and make sure he was safe. Someone said it was an infant, they don't cry very loud. You have to be kidding me, I care for babies for a living, it's what I do and it came naturally to me when I became a parent. I instantly started sleeping light and heard every groan, fart and coo that came out of my baby for months after she was born. Having my child slowly chewed alive...I'm pretty sure I'd hear that! 

We didn't hear of any drug testing or neglect rumors about, so what am I suppossed to think when the guy in charge of the investigation in his own words, sounds like this shit happens all the time? Kinda ho-hum about the whole thing, placed all the blame on a 6 week old puppy which is an infant in itslef.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

> A police affidavit alleges child neglect by a 17-year-old mother whose 2-month-old son was mauled to death by a family pet.


 


> Police have obtained a search warrant to retrieve blood and hair samples from her to determine whether she was under the influence of alcohol or narcotics during the time that her baby was left unattended and eaten alive, according to the affidavit.
> A positive drug test could indicate why she was unable to hear the baby's screams when he was being mauled, according to the affidavit. Police have also obtained a search warrant to conduct a decibel test at the home to find out whether the baby's screams could have been heard from the other end of the house and to collect any bodily fluids that may have been left by the dog when it walked through the home after killing the baby.


A lot of investigative techniques... for Cops who don't care.

http://newsok.com/article/3279162


----------



## Anne Vaini

Umm... They still don't know that the puppy or the dog had anything to do with it.... never a mention of the possibility the wounds were inflicted after the infant died. Really all they can go to without the autopsy is that the would appears to be sufficient to cause death." But they wouldn't know. It could have been really messed up. I'm thinking about what a 6-weeker can do to a chicken neck. But that doesn't mean the pup actually killed the infant.

This whole things pisses me off. At LEAST it wasn't an APBT.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

As far as I know, they found the infant's body matter in the puppy's digestive tract, but that's not conclusive that the dog was the cause of death, merely that the dog consumed portions of the infant's body matter.

In theory, the quanity of blood at the scene can be somewhat indicative of whether wounds were incurred ante or post mortem.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Thank you for the link. At least it does appear they are following up. I haven't had any new news since just a few days after the incident, that's why I asked for an update.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Anne Vaini said:


> This whole things pisses me off. At LEAST it wasn't an APBT.


You should have seen the response on dogsbite.org or whatever to this story. Some of those idiots swore up and down they should get a DNA test to prove it was part "pit." :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Anne Vaini

> This whole things pisses me off. At LEAST it wasn't an APBT.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have seen the response on dogsbite.org or whatever to this story. Some of those idiots swore up and down they should get a DNA test to prove it was part "pit."
Click to expand...

O. M. G.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I almost don't want to post it to as not give those people more free publicity, but I kid you not. Scroll down to the comments section.

http://www.dogsbite.org/blog/2008/07/2008-fatality-tulsa-infant-killed-by.html

And don't bother leaving a comment. They heavily moderate them so that only comments they "like" appear on the site.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

UPDATE:

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?articleID=20081104_298_Atee041257


----------



## Anne Vaini

Thanks for the update! I was wondering about this one.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Thank God, hoping they will wake her up to reality and she will be made to pay for her stupidity. It will never be as harsh as what the puppy got but something is better than letting her walk away the "victim".


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Am I missing something here? An 8-week old infant in a "Swing"??? I thought they were usually in swaddling clothes at that age???

I agree with Kadi Thingwall - a 6 week old pup could definitely cause damage and kill an 8-month old infant - IF LEFT UNATTENDED.


----------



## Becky Shilling

Latest update:


http://www.kjrh.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=4e03d4d7-b614-440c-88ad-7cca93124497


Puppy was starving and "Mom" was stoned.

Another news report today was that she became angry and chased the puppy around to kick it for eating her baby. Then she went and sat on the porch; not crying, just pissed off.


----------

